# Transguy post eggpickup seeking info



## alexandro (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi guys
I am Alex. I recently completed my 3rd eggpick up to donate eggs to my wife. Things went well, but I became hyperstimulated.
I have been feeling like a hormonal maniac in the week since the pickup. I am wondering if this is common.
Also are there any other transguys out there who have undergone ivf??

Glad to find the list
Cheers
Alex


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi alex. I think feeling like a hormonal maniac in any part of the IVF process is perfectly natural. Mine was when I was down regging, a mega b*tch haha! Have no experience with hyper stimulating though so sorry can't help with that one. x


----------



## K8L (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Alex - did they prescribe you any drugs?  My partner donated her eggs to me and they thought there was a chance of mild OHSS so they prescribed her Dostinex for 7 days.  It seemed to do the trick with very few side effects (although one of the possible side effects was a desire to gamble)!

Kx


----------



## Tabletop (Oct 6, 2011)

My husband and I talked about this!  But his doctor talked us out of it again.

Would very much like to hear about how it all works if possible.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

waves on behalf of my hubby as he is F2M n was looking to chat to other trans guys with regard to fertility, please feel free to inbox us.

Lea x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Just to add that I was on the verge of OHSS and they gave me a drug called cabergoline which counteract it.

I hope things are going well..

K
X


----------

